# HE8 - Helios Energy



## System (23 September 2010)

New Horizon Minerals has acquired from Drysdale Resources Pty Ltd a 20% interest in the Mount Drysdale Gold and Base Metal Project and the Hora Bore Base Metal Project, with farmin rights to earn an 80% interest in the Projects
by expending $1,000,000 over three years.

http://www.newhorizonminerals.com.au


----------



## springhill (11 July 2012)

NHO is focused on becoming a producer of high quality thermal coal, with a target of becoming a mid-tier North American coal mining company

FPO shares - 93m (66.9m quoted)
Options - 73m (20c @ 31/12/2014)
             10m (50c @ 30/11/2016)
Cash - $4.4m

*NEW HORIZON COAL LTD TO COMMENCE DRILLING PROGRAM*
New Horizon Coal Ltd is pleased to announce the commencement of a new drilling program at the Company’s Kinney Project located in Utah, USA.
The drilling program is intended to supplement existing coal quality data and will be incorporated into the Bankable Feasibility Study currently being undertaken by John T Boyd Company
The Kinney Project has been extensively drilled, with its reserves characterized in a JORC Resource Report issued on 2 February 2012. The initial resource report demonstrated 26.1 million tonnes of high heat, low sulphur coal, of which 92% is measured or indicated.

NHO will complete seven new drill holes in third quarter of CY 2012 to supplement the 129 holes of historical data currently available. A total of 1,880 metres of drilling is planned, using rotary air/foam methods, retrieving 246 metres of core conventionally. The program is intended to supplement existing coal quality database for the two seams of interest on the Project: the Hiawatha and UP seams. Results will be combined with existing historical data as part of the ongoing BFS. Phase I of the BFS is expected be released in the third quarter of CY 2012. Following analysis from these core holes as part of the BFS, NHO anticipates an upgrade to the initial JORC Resource tonnage completed earlier this year. It is anticipated that the drilling program, analysis and report will take between two and three months to complete.

*Federal Mineral Lease Application*
NHO has submitted a Lease‐by‐Application (LBA) to the US Bureau of Land Management (BLM) to acquire approximately 2,250 hectares of additional coal bearing land, which lies adjacent to the 2,100 hectares the company currently controls. An independent consultant has estimated a target mineralisation of 30‐35 million tonnes, which will more than double the Company’s current coal JORC resource. The BLM land contains the same seams (Hiawatha and UP) that are located on the Kinney Coal Project. It is expected that the LBA will be completed in calendar year 2013.

*Logistics – Rail*
NHO has been in discussions with two of the three major rail providers in the western US servicing the Utah coalfields. NHO has optimal logistics at the Kinney Coal Project: a spur line runs directly outside of the property; and a main line, serviced by three Class I rail carriers, is located only 29km from the proposed portal. A potential load out facility at this site would give the Company its choice of rail providers providing greater flexibility and more competitive pricing. NHO is aiming to finalise the rail logistics by the end of calendar year 2012.

*Logistics – Port*
The Company is in advanced discussions with several ports on the Pacific coast and Gulf of Mexico. NHO provides an attractive alternative for the ports because of its high quality coal, suitable as a standalone product for export or for blending with lower‐heat coals; it is therefore likely last type of coal to fall off the demand curve. NHO is looking to secure an initial port MOU by the time the Company releases its PFS.




If they can prove the resource is feasible, they certainly have the transport methods to get the product straight out of there. A luxury not many companies have.
This is worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## springhill (17 July 2012)

*KINNEY PROJECT PRE-FEASIBILITY STUDY UPDATE*


JT Boyd has confirmed the previous tonnage estimate prepared and issued by Behre Dolbear in a JORC Resource report earlier this year. In their assessment JT Boyd has incorporated additional drill hole information not previously utilized to define the Coal Resource. With their detailed geological modeling approach JT Boyd has expanded the resource coverage to include additional portions of the NHO controlled property and extended the minimum seam thickness criterion to 4 ft (1.2 m). This expansion of the resource coverage is expected to add additional tonnage to the overall Kinney resource. JT Boyd’s work is ongoing and will be incorporating the results of the drilling program now underway. Boyd will be reporting an updated JORC Resource tonnage and a mine reserve tonnage in third quarter CY 2012 when their Pre-Feasibility Study (PFS) will be completed.
Highlights of the Kinney PFS:

*The JORC Coal Resource report for property currently controlled by NHO will be revised and updated upon release of the PFS.

*Coal quality information obtained during this year’s drilling program and not previously available for the JORC Resource report will be included in the updated resource estimate.

*Additional historical drilling data that were not used in the maiden JORC Resource were evaluated by JT Boyd and included in the geological model.

*Adjustments were made to the Resource model to include additional controlled coal property and expand the resource estimate to a minimum 4 ft (1.2 m) seam thickness cutoff.


The pending Coal Resource Estimate will be completed in accordance with the criteria set forth in the JORC Code (2004). The underground mine plan to be developed as part of the PFS will determine the extent, tonnage, and quality of the JORC reportable reserves.


----------



## System (11 May 2017)

On May 11th, 2017, New Horizon Coal Limited (NHO) changed its name and ASX code to Helios Energy Limited (HE8).


----------



## greggles (21 May 2018)

Helios Energy has risen from 1.5c in August last year to highs of 7.5c in December. January saw it slide back to the 4c mark where it proceeded to trade sideways between 4c and 5c for almost five months before making a run over the last week to be currently trading at 6.1c.

6c appears to be a resistance level and it looks like HE8 may have successfully fought its way through that today, so perhaps we'll see some more short term gains?


----------



## Cam019 (13 July 2018)

greggles said:


> 6c appears to be a resistance level and it looks like HE8 may have successfully fought its way through that today, so perhaps we'll see some more short term gains?



Price has just smashed through resistance at 6 and 7.5 cents. Have a look at the volume, range of the bars, and where closing price is.. supply is nowhere to be seen. Lots to like here.


----------



## Miner (31 July 2018)

Helios Energy HE 8 is appearing to be a promising one.
I also tipped this one in August thread. Unfortunately since I tipped (too early) the prices have gone up by more than 1






Cash is king and the company has $11 M cash. Details are provided on ASX on 31st July. Quinn is the real Queen.
Disclosure - on short term speculative I do hold a small parcel .
Look at the volume for last four days. It has gone up by 10 times since 24 July.
https://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/HE8


----------



## greggles (14 September 2018)

Cam019 said:


> Price has just smashed through resistance at 6 and 7.5 cents. Have a look at the volume, range of the bars, and where closing price is.. supply is nowhere to be seen. Lots to like here.




HE8 has continued its bullish run on the back of good news including a new oil discovery at the Presidio Oil Project. It's up another 16% this morning to 14.5c and looks to have broken out of the consolidation zone between 11c and 13c that it has been trading in for the last month or so. Currently at all-time highs with the sell side thinning out.


----------



## debtfree (1 January 2019)

I've selected HE8 as my top pick for the 2019 Yearly Comp. 
I have to admit I only looked at Monthly charts for my selections but I have added a Weekly Chart below displaying the following. 
HE8 is in a strong Weekly trend, price has gone sideways for the last 3 months and consolidating, volatility is decreasing and I also noticed a capital raising has just been completed. 

I might have to wait a few months for this stock to come good so hoping that this stock will rally later in the year and lift me up the leader board


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 March 2021)

in Feb 2021, Helios conducted a capital raising of $11,440,003 by way of the issue of 95,333,357 shares at a price of *12 cents *per share (Placement). The Placement was made to sophisticated and professional investors under the provisions of section 708 of the Corporations Act 2001 (Cth). 

_■ Helios is an oil and gas company solely focussed on onshore Texas, USA 
■ Drilled 3 wells: Quinn Creek 141#1, Presidio 141#2 and Quinn Mesa 113 
■ New Oil Discovery in the Ojinaga Shale Formation 
■ In June 2018, Helios successfully completed a one stage frack in the Quinn Creek 141#1 well to test the lower Ojinaga Formation (at 4,744 feet depth). Well flowed 260 barrels of oil and 1,345 barrels of completion fluid in 168 hours. Gas was also produced at 456 mcf per day on a 34/64ths of one inch choke. Very encouraging oil and gas production from a single stage vertical frack 
■ The oil produced is high quality, mature, 39 degrees API gravity light oil similar in composition to Eagle Ford Shale oils_

busy fracc'ing these three wells. Costs money?

_Three year chart_:


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 March 2021)

and current trading Halt


> the trading halt is requested pending a potential application by the Company to the Federal Court seeking orders in relation to the Company’s inadvertent failure to lodge a cleansing notice pursuant to section 708A(5)(e) of the Corporations Act within the prescribed 5 day period after the issue of 95,333,357 shares in the Company on 4 March 2021;



whoops. Problem with small outfits.


----------

